# Jalapeno Hush Puppies



## crewsk (Oct 25, 2004)

1 1/2C. cornmeal
1/2C. flour
2 1/2tsp. baking powder
1 1/2tsp. salt
1/2tsp. pepper
1/3C. finely chopped onion
1/4C. finely chopped jalapeno peppers
1C. milk
1 beaten egg
3Tbsp. oil

Combine dry ingredients. Add remaining ingredients & stir until blended. Using a spoon or fork, drop into hot, deep oil. Dip spoon or fork in hot oil each time. The batter will drop off more easily. Fry until golden brown. Turn once during cooking. Drain on paper towels. Makes about 30.

From Zebco Fish & Wild Game Cookbook.


----------



## Barbara L (Oct 25, 2004)

These sound great crewsk!

 Barbara


----------



## crewsk (Oct 25, 2004)

Thanks! I forgot to add that you can substitute any hot pepper that you like for the jalapeño.


----------

